# 27 Sept 08 - Rockport Area



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Looking for 1 or 2 to fish and share expenses in the Rockport Area this coming Saturday. I havent gotten to do any real fishing in the past monthor more, and am going to be down to show my boat on Sunday to a guy interested in buying it. Im looking for a good hard last ditch fishing run before i see her go. No one i have called can make it out next weekend, so i wouldnt mind meeting one or two 2coolers to make a run at it.

I'd prefer someone that is at least a little experienced with fishing in our bay system. I can put us in enough places to last the day, but i cant promise the fish, as some folks ive talked to lately havent been finding them very easily. I have 3 rods and reels of my own, another 10+ at my place that i can use if needed and can bring them, but obviously, your own tackle is preferred.

Id like to fill the chest one last time before i see the boat go. Id prefer someone who can have a good time and fish hard all on the same trip, im not looking to sweat it out until we limit out, but more so to make a day of it and enjoy the beginings of our fall weather. 

I run a 99 Majek ProV 21, she can get shallow, but not too shallow. I thought about hitting S reef in Mesquite to start the day, even considered see what Cedar Bayou looked like, depending on the tides. If we get into fish there, great, if not we will be hitting the spots im familiar with as we head back south. Obviously id love to hear someone say "I know a place the reds are falling in the boat!" but, either way works with me PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Capt. Dan Kelly (Jul 23, 2008)

Can't help you on the trip as I already have a trip that day, but I can tell you the water is really high. S reef is completely underwater. Cedar is NOT flowing, but did flow during the storm. We have been fishing that area for the last week and a half and the reds have been consistent. They are IN the grass. Everywhere I have been fishing, they are within a foot of the grass. Hope that helps you out-


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Great info, thanks. i know the tides have been real high, i figured i could probably run right across S and not notice it.


----------

